# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Echtscheiding en anti depresssiva

## Harryj

Beste mensen,
Ik ben nieuw hier! In September 2012 heeft mijn toen nog vrouw, besloten te stoppen met ons huwelijk na 30 jaar. Ik ben sindsdien aardig de weg kwijt! We zijn inmiddels gescheiden en al het praktische is inmiddels geregeld.

Wat mij grote zorgen baart, is mijn geestelijke toestand, ik blijf maar piekeren en somber. Ik scoor hoog op de testen van depressie. Ik heb al een keer AD gebruikt maar de psychotherapeut waar ik inmiddels loop vond dat niet nodig. Een normaal reactie op een ongewone gebeurtenis, zo omschreef hij het. Echter hij is nu van mening toch wat ondersteuning te gaan halen in de vorm van AD. 
Ik ben lusteloos, moet mijzelf dwingen iets te ondernemen, beleef nergens plezier aan, zelfs niet aan mijn kinderen. Sterk verminderde eetlust, slaap slecht, sterk verminderd concentratie vermogen. Kortom, een hel.

Ik ga maandag maar weer naar de huisarts om het weer te bespreken, zie tegen dit gesprek op! Wel niet, wel AD. Maar ik weet het gewoon niet! Twijfel aan alles, ik wil het eigenlijk op eigen kracht doen, maar merk dat er geen verbetering in komt. 

Wie herkent dit en heeft er ervaring mee?

----------


## Raimun

Beste Harryj

Ik begrijp wat je wil zeggen .
Het is niet bepaald de beste tijd van jouw leven die je nu beleeft .
"" Scheiden doet lijden "" zegt men , op welke manier dan ook en kan psychisch nare gevolgen hebben ,
vergelijkbaar met 'n rouwproces ...
Jij omschrijft inderdaad nogal wat symptomen van depressie ...( reactie op 'n ongewone gebeurtenis !! )
Eigenlijk wil je liefst op eigen kracht weer terug normaal kunnen functioneren ..
dat is prachtig als het je lukt !! maar is wel de moeilijkste weg ...
Soms hebben we daarbij toch hulp nodig ...medische ondersteuning ..al is het maar tijdelijk !!
Er zijn tegenwoordig voldoende mogelijkheden , medicatie , om terug orde in ons denken te brengen ...
alles weer op 'n rijtje te krijgen en met ons leven verder te kunnen.
Uiteindelijk gaat het toch daarom hé ..het leven gaat verder...
Je hebt de keuze ....ga ik ervoor ??.. laat ik mij niet kisten door deze tegenslag !!!..
..of blijf ik bij de pakken zitten en ga ik er onderdoor ??...
Vermoedelijk verwachten jouw kinderen het éérste , alhoewel zij niet alles zullen begrijpen .

Bespreek het met de huisarts...twijfel er niet aan , naar mijn aanvoelen gaat je dat wel helpen .
Succes !!

----------


## zuszus

Ik ken het! Zit in dezelfde situatie. Ik heb en verleden met ad en werk dit zelf niet meer, bovendien duurt het zes wkn voordat het werkt. Ik slik en rustgevend middel, dus geen ad. En heb gesprekken met en psycholoog. Ik heb er een burn out aan overgehouden. Ad gebruik ik niet maar die andere pillen zorgen dat de onrust weg is Ik kan het redelijk dragen zo alleen slaat het bij mij zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk in. Mijn rug en schouders zitten vast en uk verga Vd pijn. Ga praten met je ha, ikheb er en goede klik mee en kan goed met haar praten. Probeer waar rustgevende middelen te krijgen ipv ad want nogmaals die ad, het duurt lang eer het goed werkt, en je moet het jaren slikken. Sterkte!

----------


## Harryj

vanmorgen bij de ha geweest en fluoxetine voor geschreven gekregen 20 mg. ik vertrouw erop dat het zijn werk gaat doen.
bedankt voor jullie reacties

----------


## zuszus

Sterke! Het is een lage dosering.
Sterkte met evt bijwerkingen.

----------


## Alex

Scheiden of blijven? Misschien dat je wat aan deze tips hebt: https://liefdescollege.nl/scheiden-of-blijven/

----------

